# Macbook Air 2010 Display Hintergrundbeleuchtung geht nicht



## appl_ (17. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Also ich habe das Display aus meinerm Macbook Air 2010 ausgetauscht und irgendwie funktioniert jetzt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht mehr, er startet man hört auch den Ton, die Tastatur leuchtet aber leider keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die Kabel sind soweit ich sehen kann alle gut wieder zusammengesteckt (mit ifixit gemacht).

Woran könnte es noch liegen ? wie könnte ich es testen?


Danke schonmal


----------



## locojens (17. August 2013)

Viel fällt mir dazu nicht ein: 1. der Stecker stecken nicht richtig, 2. Kabel gequetscht und dadurch defekt. Da der 2010er wenn ich mich richtig erinnere die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung fest im Deckel verbaut hatte, wenn nur das nackte Display getauscht wurde kann es ja nicht am Display selbst liegen, es ist natürlich auch möglich das komplette "Display-Assembly" mit Hintergundbeleuchtung zu tauschen, dann wäre die 3. Fehlerquelle ein defekt der Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## appl_ (17. August 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Viel fällt mir dazu nicht ein: 1. der Stecker stecken nicht richtig, 2. Kabel gequetscht und dadurch defekt. Da der 2010er wenn ich mich richtig erinnere die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung fest im Deckel verbaut hatte, wenn nur das nackte Display getauscht wurde kann es ja nicht am Display selbst liegen, es ist natürlich auch möglich das komplette "Display-Assembly" mit Hintergundbeleuchtung zu tauschen, dann wäre die 3. Fehlerquelle ein defekt der Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


 
1. habe ich geprüft, die sind alle fest drin
2. hmm.. kann mir nicht vorstellen welches kabel das sein könnte.. da alles vorsichtig entfernt wurde
3. müsste den ganzen Bildschirm tauschen, und das wäre dann ziemlich kostspielig

Kann es vll. daran liegen das ich die Klebestellen erhitzt habe bevor ich das Display entfernt habe ?.. weil die Beleuchtung ging noch bevor ich das Display runternahm

LG


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2013)

Schade das beim Air kein externer Bildschirmanschluss verfügbar ist.
So hätte man schonmal abklären können ob das Display oder die integrierte Grafik schuld hat.

Wenn du mit einer Taschenlampe in das eingeschaltete Display leuchtest, erkennst du da was?
Dann würd man erkennen ob die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt ist.

Oft haben die Verbindungskabel vom Display aufs Mainboard einen Kabelbruch.
Wenn du das Display in verschiedene Winkel kippst kommt auch kein Bild?


----------



## appl_ (17. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schade das beim Air kein externer Bildschirmanschluss verfügbar ist.
> So hätte man schonmal abklären können ob das Display oder die integrierte Grafik schuld hat.
> 
> Wenn du mit einer Taschenlampe in das eingeschaltete Display leuchtest, erkennst du da was?
> ...


 
Werde ich gleich ausprobieren..

Hier mal ein Bild von den Verbindungskabeln, wisst ihr welches für die Beleuchtung zuständig ist ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## appl_ (18. August 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einer Taschenlampe in das eingeschaltete Display leuchtest, erkennst du da was?
> Dann würd man erkennen ob die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt ist.


 
Ja, also wenn ich mit dem handy dahinter leuchte dann kann ich den cursor und alles ganz normal sehen also das display funktioniert



Abductee schrieb:


> Oft haben die Verbindungskabel vom Display aufs Mainboard einen Kabelbruch.
> Wenn du das Display in verschiedene Winkel kippst kommt auch kein Bild?



Nein leider, kommt kein Bild.. vll. würde es mir helfen wenn ich wüsste welches kabel genau für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wichtig ist..


----------

